# mouseover link soll bild anzeigen...?



## nitrobesim (2. September 2004)

Hi leute, und zwar gibt es folgenden Problem:

Ich möchte, dass, wenn man mit der Maus über einen normalen Textlink drübergeht, dass sich ein Bild öffnet. also nur so zum Anschauen als Vorschau.


----------



## MyCoder (2. September 2004)

Hi

und wo soll das bild angezeigt werden?


```
<html>
<head>
<!-- dein header //-->
</head>
<body>
<!-- dein body //-->
<div id="vorschau" style="position:absolute; right:0px; top:0px;">Vorschau</div>
<a href="#" onMouseOver="document.getElementById('vorschau').innerHMTL='<img src=\"testbild.jpg\" alt=\"Vorschaubild\" border=\"0\">';" onMouseOut="document.getElementById('vorschau').innerHMTL='Vorschau';">Test</a>
```

MfG


----------



## nitrobesim (2. September 2004)

na das bild soll direkt dann über der website also dass die Website im Hintergrund ist, angezeigt werden


----------



## nitrobesim (2. September 2004)

also dein Vorschlag geht irgendwie nicht


----------



## MyCoder (2. September 2004)

ohja hab nen dreher drin gehabt ...


```
<html>
<head>
<!-- dein header //-->
</head>
<body>
<!-- dein body //-->
<div id="vorschau" style="position:absolute; right:0px; top:0px; width:100px; height:100px;">Vorschau</div>
<!-- Memue //-->
<a href="#" onMouseOver='document.getElementById("vorschau").innerHTML="<img src=\"testbild.jpg\" alt=\"Vorschaubild\" border=\"0\">";' onMouseOut="document.getElementById('vorschau').innerHTML='Vorschau';">Test</a>
<!-- Content //-->
</body>
</html>
```

ich würde das bild aber nicht auf der ganzen seite anzeigen lassen sondern nur im content.....
gib dem content  ne id und spreche dann diese id für die vorschau an..

MfG


----------



## nitrobesim (2. September 2004)

neee, das soll ja auch nur so klein also vielleicht 300x200 fenster.

keine Ahnung vom Content etc.


----------



## shutdown (2. September 2004)

Also wie dein Gönner in seinem Quelltext wunderbar geschrieben hat, hat das aufpoppende Fenster die Größe 100px x 100px - wenn dir das zu groß ist, dann solltest du vielleicht mal ausprobieren, deinen Quelltext selbst anzupassen

shutdown


----------

